# Paranormal Activity 3 (2011)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Seriously, please stop.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=17234


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Didn't they just come out with the second?
Did either make any money?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe the ghosts need to stay employed


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Somebody needs to do a spoof of these called "Para Abnormal Activity".

Only a comedy version might really scare people and be a big hit.
My 12 year old son makes better movies for school projects.

Like most viral marketing ploys, the hoax is killed off pretty quick once people realize they've been taken.


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah I agree. A group of my friends and my wife and I got drunk after we got done with the haunt and decided to go see this garbage. Wow was that a mistake. Lol nothing but trash. Seriously.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I still haven't seen the first 2 yet!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I went to see PA 2 before Halloween and I did enjoy it. Of course, I didn't have high expectations so that helps plus the fact that I needed a break from the Halloween-to-do list. I guess because Katie is still running around possessed, they decided to add a third movie so we can check out her whereabouts.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Haunted Bayou said:


> Didn't they just come out with the second?
> Did either make any money?


The original Paranormal Activity cost just $15,000 to make and brought in $193 million worldwide.

Paranormal Activity 2 cost $3 million to make and brought in $158 million worldwide.

So yes they made a boat load of money and that's a guarantee for another sequel.

http://boxofficemojo.com/movies/?id=paranormalactivity2.htm


----------

